# Can't access FTP from external IP address



## thevlcuser (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello!

I have created a FTP server using FileZilla Server successfully on a network. 
I can access the server with this address and see the files:
*ftp:// 192.168.1.5:21*

Now I have the problem when accessing the server from an external address using the server computer external address.
There is no response at all here. All IP addresses are the real ones. 
*ftp:// 79.129.110.116:21*

So I have done this: (See images on the link)









- Port forwarding in the roter
- Put Firewall Low etc on the router
- Disabled ALL firewalls on the computer that has FileZilla server (No antivirus application exists on the computer)

I don't know what I can do more and why I can't get a connection with the server?

Many thanks


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Greetings. Just as an FYI, this forum is for woodworking routers, not for networking routers. 

One thought on your issue, is their a cable modem between the internet and your router? The cable modems being given to customers these days also act as a router/firewall. You may need to setup MAC Address forwarding in the cable modem for the router's MAC address. This will put the router directly on the internet with its own external IP.


----------



## thevlcuser (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes I am sorry, I didn't know it was that forum. Thank you for saying 

That was very interesting what you mention. I think it is a modem before the router actually which the router is
connected to. I am not at the office now but I will have a look at that and remember that MAC address forwarding 
is the thing to try here then as you mention.

Thank you for this help!


----------



## kokacak168 (Dec 5, 2019)

*Thanks you*

Thanks you


----------



## MariaMur (Mar 26, 2021)

This was the solution in my case as well, thanks for this information and useful tips. I didn't know that the cable modems given to customers also act as a router/firewall. Now, everything is clear and has some logic, but before I knew this information, I was very confused why my cheap cpanel license wasn't working, now everything is all right thanks to your help. This problem was stressing me out, because I didn't have much time to find a solution for it, and I am so glad that I managed to go through it.


----------

